# I hope i can post a video here?



## webstertheboxer (Dec 10, 2013)

I want to share a video i made of my boxer puppy. I hope i can and dont get into trouble for spamming or anything. If i am not allowed to i am sorry and wont do it in the future.


www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbDAeOcmmhs


He is a good dog, i hope you enjoy! :wave:


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice video! He's a good looking guy! Seemed to have a lot of fun thanks for posting 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Adorable! I love boxers.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

webstertheboxer said:


> I want to share a video i made of my boxer puppy. I hope i can and dont get into trouble for spamming or anything. If i am not allowed to i am sorry and wont do it in the future.
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbDAeOcmmhs
> ...


You're more than welcome to post videos of your dog.  It's links to other forums, advertising sites, requests for donations, etc. that are not allowed.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice video! I love that picture of him in the leaves. And the one in the bathtub. Adorable!


----------



## webstertheboxer (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks guys! yea i wasnt sure i didnt want to get in trouble on one of my first posts haha I hope to post more videos and get into some good discussions on this site. Share webster around to every dog and animal lovers alike you know.


----------

